# AKC Registration



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I know this question will sound silly to some, but if I don't plan to breed or show my male, Maltese, is there any reason to register him with the AKC? The breeder I got my Malt from gave me the papers I needed to register him, but I don't know what the purpose is if I don't breed him or put him in competitions.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have no interest in any of the competitions (agility and obedience, besides conformation) the only other reason is that you can order his pedigree papers. I have MiMi's parents' pedigrees, so I did not bother to register her. Pedigrees aren't of any particular value, but I found it very very interesting to investigate. Turns out she is related to quite a few dogs her on SM. Did the breeder give you his parents' pedigrees?
I take that back, pedigrees are of enormous value in helping determine the dogs line..._before_ you get him. After the fact, it's just amusing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope!  Neither of my two are registered, but I do keep their papers on file. Responsible show breeders only sell their dogs with a limited registration along with a spay/neuter contract, which means you should not breed your pet puppy/adult since they are not show quality. Hopefully you have decided against breeding Yuki and have him neutered instead, and if you are not interested in showing, you are correct, there is no real need to register him.  Many do it just to do it, but there isn't any benefit from doing so. If you decide to register him, the cost depends on his age. The older he gets, the more expensive it is to register him...but it's nothing extravagant!


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I guess I really don't know much about this because I don't know what a pedigree is, I didn't read anything about the registration being limited, and I didn't get a spay/neuter contract. Actually, before I got Yuki, I thought all newborn, full blood puppies were registered by their breeders. 

Why would a breeder make you sign a contract to spay or neuter? What if the person has their dog compete and then wants to breed him? I originally planned to have him neutered, but my vet and dad agree that because he's an inside only dog who is almost never outside and absolutely never alone outside, that it isn't necessary. I don't like it, but if Yuki ever got outside, he would be gone for good. I have very bad neighbors who kidnapped my last dog (a beautiful Beagle) who was inside/outside. 

I know that Yuki's mother was Emma's Little White Cloud and father was CC Cody Custer. They said his father had champion blood, but I don't know what that means in term for his registration... Does that make him show quality?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I will say, if you ever change your mind and decide to do fun stuff like AKC Agility, Rally, or Obedience then that registration does become necessary. 

I am one of those people who registered my dog and it was just a useless piece of paper until 10 years later, I saw people competing in obedience and it got my interest up. I had to go dig deep to find his papers, but I did, and then I was able to show my first Maltese to his CD title at 12 years old. I figure, it is worth it, even if you don't think it will be now, to go ahead and get the papers in, just in case someday (10+ years down the road) you change your mind.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Rainw said:


> I guess I really don't know much about this because I don't know what a pedigree is, I didn't read anything about the registration being limited, and I didn't get a spay/neuter contract. Actually, before I got Yuki, I thought all newborn, full blood puppies were registered by their breeders.
> 
> Why would a breeder make you sign a contract to spay or neuter? What if the person has their dog compete and then wants to breed him? I originally planned to have him neutered, but my vet and dad agree that because he's an inside only dog who is almost never outside and absolutely never alone outside, that it isn't necessary. I don't like it, but if Yuki ever got outside, he would be gone for good. I have very bad neighbors who kidnapped my last dog (a beautiful Beagle) who was inside/outside.
> 
> I know that Yuki's mother was Emma's Little White Cloud and father was CC Cody Custer. They said his father had champion blood, but I don't know what that means in term for his registration... Does that make him show quality?


A pedigree essentially the canine version of a family tree. Many of us can look at our Maltese family trees and point to ancestors who we may know something about to see if our dogs inherited certain traits through their genes. I personally find studying pedigrees fun, just as I do studying my own family tree. 

No, show quality is not based on having champion lines. It is based on the conformation soundness of the dog. Also, I can't tell much about his parents, but they do not sound like they were themselves show dogs (no titles) or even directly out of show lines as usually the kennel names would be recognizable to those of us who show if they were. 

Most breeders want to be sure that their dogs do not end up being bred by unethical or uneducated breeders, that is why they sell on limited registration. 

Typically, I would recommend for a variety of health and behavior reasons if you are not going to breed your boy, to go ahead and neuter him. The reasons to do so, are much more compelling than any reason not to.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I registered two of my four. The two who aren't registered are no different that the two who are....except my girls have fancy names now :aktion033::innocent:


Like Carina said, if you don't plan on showing, doing agility, rally or stuff like that, no need to register. 

Do you have your pup's pedigree? (family tree) It's fun to be able to check out previous generations and look for champions...I even found the names to be interesting. But then it doesn't take much to make me happy :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although Bonnie sent me Secret's registration, I haven't sent it to AKC to have her re-registered to my name. She's spayed, so won't be bred again. She's a champion. I have her pedigree and she's not going into any other competitions.

Rain -- from what you've described, Yuki is just going to be your pet. I wouldn't bother with registering him.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

No, I don't have the pedigree, I just know his parents' names. I also saw both of them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rainw said:


> I guess I really don't know much about this because I don't know what a pedigree is, I didn't read anything about the registration being limited, and I didn't get a spay/neuter contract. Actually, before I got Yuki, I thought all newborn, full blood puppies were registered by their breeders.
> 
> Why would a breeder make you sign a contract to spay or neuter? What if the person has their dog compete and then wants to breed him? I originally planned to have him neutered, but my vet and dad agree that because he's an inside only dog who is almost never outside and absolutely never alone outside, that it isn't necessary. I don't like it, but if Yuki ever got outside, he would be gone for good. I have very bad neighbors who kidnapped my last dog (a beautiful Beagle) who was inside/outside.
> 
> I know that Yuki's mother was Emma's Little White Cloud and father was CC Cody Custer. They said his father had champion blood, but I don't know what that means in term for his registration... Does that make him show quality?


Responsible breeders have all puppies that are placed as pets go on a spay/neuter contract meaning you CANNOT breed them and register them with AKC. It protects their lines and the American Maltese Code of Ethics has this as part of their 'criteria' for being a reputable maltese breeder. 

If you bought him from a reputable breeder, you wouldn't have the option of 'oh maybe i'll show or breed him', they either go as pets and are to be spayed/neutered or they go for show and a show contract. It can be negotiated and changed later on but if you have a breeder who sold to you with full registration, chances are they do not abide by the AMA code of ethics.

I agree with Carina - the names of the parents lead me to believe that they are not from show breeders. Backyard breeders/puppy mills give them names like the parents of Yuki.

Personally, i wouldn't want an intact male if I wasn't going to breed them. And like Carina, my first maltese was registered with a 'pet' type of name and now her registered name shows up in show catalog after show catalog (Dreams of Sunnydale Illusen, my kids named her) because my daughter shows her in Junior Showmanship. (btw, she is not from Sunnydales maltese, the sunnydale in her name is in reference to Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 

if you registered him, you could get his pedigree but you could also buy his parents pedigrees from AKC, if that interests you. It's always fun to see what is behind your dog and maybe find relatives on SM! I am someone though that bought a pet maltese and then thought about showing her, so i had to see if she was show quality (and she has a nice pedigree) I was lucky that she did turn out to be nice show quality and while she never got to the breed ring, she has been to many many MANY shows with my daughter in junior showmanship.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The CC is most likely Continental Club. Totally useless. He can be registered AKC, neutered, and participate in any AKC event, even conformation(it's a new class). Sounds like you won't be doing anything but lovin on him, and that's great!


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the advice and information. 

I'd always thought that any purebred dog was AKC. But that's okay, because I didn't get Yuki because I wanted him to compete or to show him; I got him because I wanted a new member of the family who I could love and would love me back. I did find that both his parents are registered, but I guess that doesn't mean his breeders were that great or responsible. They had beautiful, healthy puppies, though, and Yuki is healthy.

This is the place I got him from...
Home Page


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> The CC is most likely Continental Club. Totally useless. He can be registered AKC, neutered, and participate in any AKC event, even conformation(it's a new class). Sounds like you won't be doing anything but lovin on him, and that's great!


Barb, you've mentioned before about there being a new AKC cnformation class for spayed/neutered dogs. Can you point me in a direction where I can find out more? I've searched a bit but have not found anything about this new class. Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rain, first of all I just want to thank you and commend you for wanting to learn and not getting defensive at some of the answers you've received. Not that any of the answers or replies were mean or harsh, but just not at all what you were prepared for or expected I'm sure. I really appreciate your attitude and you have carved a little niche in my heart.

I think your vets attitude about neutering your precious Yukki has me extremely concerned. Any vet who is advising like this is, imo, is not a vet who is thinking of long term health risks and behavior problems, nor concerned about accidental matings that could produce unhealthy puppies and contribute to the number of unwanted dogs in shelters and rescues across the country. Intact male dogs will go to EXTREMES to get to a female in heat and a huge reason why they get lost. I know you must go to a vet your parents are happy with, but if at all possible, I would seriously look into changing vets.

Go ahead and register your little boy. You may really enjoy doing some fun things with him in the future... like agility.





Rainw said:


> I guess I really don't know much about this because I don't know what a pedigree is, I didn't read anything about the registration being limited, and I didn't get a spay/neuter contract. Actually, before I got Yuki, I thought all newborn, full blood puppies were registered by their breeders.
> 
> Why would a breeder make you sign a contract to spay or neuter? What if the person has their dog compete and then wants to breed him? I originally planned to have him neutered, but my vet and dad agree that because he's an inside only dog who is almost never outside and absolutely never alone outside, that it isn't necessary. I don't like it, but if Yuki ever got outside, he would be gone for good. I have very bad neighbors who kidnapped my last dog (a beautiful Beagle) who was inside/outside.
> 
> I know that Yuki's mother was Emma's Little White Cloud and father was CC Cody Custer. They said his father had champion blood, but I don't know what that means in term for his registration... Does that make him show quality?


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Rain, first of all I just want to thank you and commend you for wanting to learn and not getting defensive at some of the answers you've received. Not that any of the answers or replies were mean or harsh, but just not at all what you were prepared for or expected I'm sure. I really appreciate your attitude and you have carved a little niche in my heart.
> 
> I think your vets attitude about neutering your precious Yukki has me extremely concerned. Any vet who is advising like this is, imo, is not a vet who is thinking of long term health risks and behavior problems, nor concerned about accidental matings that could produce unhealthy puppies and contribute to the number of unwanted dogs in shelters and rescues across the country. Intact male dogs will go to EXTREMES to get to a female in heat and a huge reason why they get lost. I know you must go to a vet your parents are happy with, but if at all possible, I would seriously look into changing vets.
> 
> Go ahead and register your little boy. You may really enjoy doing some fun things with him in the future... like agility.



Thank you. I'm here to be the best mommy I can to Yuki and I if don't want to hear answers, I shouldn't be asking questions. I don't think any of the answers I've gotten were mean or harsh, I think everyone on here has been very nice and helpful.

I'm of age and Yuki is mine, so I can change vets, and I plan to. I live with my dad while I go to college... and I'll probably live with him afterwards to take care of him when he gets older. The reason I took Yuki to the vet I did is because the next closest vet is more than an hour away (I live far outside the city) and the vet seemed like a good one when I had my Beagle, Leelu. I still want to change vets, though, because this one seemed very impersonal and I think the place gives whatever vet is available at the time. It changed since I took Leelu there. I think Yuki should have the same vet every time. The vet he saw was gentle and seemed kind, but he didn't seem to care what we fed him, what we did with him, or anything. He just put out a real "this is an animal, not a patient" vibe.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:heart:Rain, you are doing a very good job. You are learning about Maltese very fast. Times change very fast too, and we all need to keep up. Maltese are, after all, still dogs, but most of us here on SM think of them as very special dogs, our fluffy children. We will all be happy to help when you come up against any new challenges. When I was a kid nobody even thought to "fix" their dogs, today it is considered both the kindest thing to do and the best for their health and safety. Looking forward to becoming friends with you and your baby.:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is such a great site to learn from. I have been here almost 5 years and I still learn something new all the time. My only suggestion is to find a vet you are comfortable with because they will be an important part of your relationship with Yuki and also, when you find that vet, talk to them about the pros/cons of neutering.

Since I haven't said it before - WELCOME


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a big advocate of registering dogs with the AKC. For me the registration is about much more than breeding, showing in conformation, or competing in performance events ... all of which I love! Registering our dogs is also about supporting the American Kennel Club, the only legitimate dog registry in the U.S. Not only does the AKC maintain a pedigree on every registered dog, they do so much more. The AKC offers activities that all of us and our dogs can participate in. They actively advocate for responsible dog ownership by hosting Responsible Dog Ownership days and Meet The Breed events all over the country. They sponsor educational events. They are the largest single contributor in the world to canine health research. They actively work to protect our rights to own dogs of whatever breed we choose. I am a PROUD supporter of the American Kennel Club and feel good every time I register a litter of puppies or register an individual dog, knowing that my money will be used to benefit the greater welfare of ALL dogs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rainw said:


> Thank you. I'm here to be the best mommy I can to Yuki and I if don't want to hear answers, I shouldn't be asking questions. I don't think any of the answers I've gotten were mean or harsh, I think everyone on here has been very nice and helpful.
> 
> I'm of age and Yuki is mine, so I can change vets, and I plan to. I live with my dad while I go to college... and I'll probably live with him afterwards to take care of him when he gets older. The reason I took Yuki to the vet I did is because the next closest vet is more than an hour away (I live far outside the city) and the vet seemed like a good one when I had my Beagle, Leelu. I still want to change vets, though, because this one seemed very impersonal and I think the place gives whatever vet is available at the time. It changed since I took Leelu there. I think Yuki should have the same vet every time. The vet he saw was gentle and seemed kind, but he didn't seem to care what we fed him, what we did with him, or anything. He just put out a real "this is an animal, not a patient" vibe.



This is such a refreshing attitude and I just have to say THANK YOU!! 

Is Yuki AKC registered or is it a different registry, like CKC or APRI? If it isnt' AKC, I personally wouldn't bother registering him.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I found the info on the AKC web site. So no one here consideres United Kennel Club to be legit? Or any of the other 171 breed clubs to be legit?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I found the info on the AKC web site. So no one here consideres United Kennel Club to be legit? Or any of the other 171 breed clubs to be legit?


As a registry for keeping an accurate database of pedigrees for purebred dogs, yes, I do believe the AKC is the only legitimate dog registry in the U.S. I think very highly of the UKC as an event holding organization but they are not a registry for purebred dogs. American clubs such as the ACA (American Canine Association) and the CKC (Continental Kennel Club) are nothing more than a scam in my opinion. They take money and in return provide one with a piece of paper saying that the dog is registered. Do they provide a pedigree? Do they care if the parents are already registered? Do they keep a database of registered dogs? No to all. And what do they do with the money that they collect? Nobody knows. I think very highly of the Parent Breed Clubs, Specialty Clubs, and Performance Clubs. They are what form the membership of the AKC. The breed clubs write the standard for their breed, but more importantly they look out for the welfare of their breed. But they are not dog registries. The performance clubs hold events for us and our dogs to participate in. Many of them hold training classes and host educational seminars. All of these AKC member clubs also agree to uphold the Code of Sportsmanship.

I have searched again through the AKC website and I do not believe that the AKC is offering or has future plans for offering conformation events for spayed/neutered dogs. Spayed/neutered dogs are allowed to be shown by juniors in Junior Showmanship events. But the quality of the dog is not being judged in Junior Showmanship events, the handling skills of the Juniors Handlers are what's being judged.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Is it inappropriate to register him with a pet name? Also, what's the difference between AKC registration and limited registration?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You can register him with any name you choose, such as Rain's Yuki. The difference is that limited registration means that should the dog have puppies or sire puppies they would not be eligible for AKC registration.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rainw said:


> Is it inappropriate to register him with a pet name? Also, what's the difference between AKC registration and limited registration?


Oh you can name him whatever you want! It's only when a dog is used for showing/breeding that you want to pay more attention to what name you give them. Usually it's the kennel name then the rest of it, although backyard breeders don't usually do that or their kennel name are their first or last name.

Difference between limited and not limited AKC registration (full) is that if they are registered with limited registration, offspring from those puppies cannot be AKC registerable and the dog cannot be shown in AKC conformation events (but can still be shown in agility, obedience, etc.) Were you given the registration form? 

Now you get the big decision of choosing him AKC name! That is always fun!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Rainw said:


> Thank you guys for all the advice and information.
> 
> I'd always thought that any purebred dog was AKC. But that's okay, because I didn't get Yuki because I wanted him to compete or to show him; I got him because I wanted a new member of the family who I could love and would love me back. I did find that both his parents are registered, but I guess that doesn't mean his breeders were that great or responsible. They had beautiful, healthy puppies, though, and Yuki is healthy.
> 
> ...


Rain, what I'm about to say is no reflection on you because you are trying to learn and not taking offense to what is taught to you in the replies.

Yuki is adorable and I'm so glad you are delighted with him. I looked at the website of his breeders you provided. His breeders, in my opinion are of the worse out there. Reason being, not only do they not show their dogs to enrich the wonderful breed, but they interbred two different breeds to create the appalling "designer dogs". These are no more than mixed breed, mongrels or 'mutts' as commonly called. Then they sell them for high dollar prices by calling them 'designer dogs'. Not only is that scamming, but it is also undoing every attempt by reputable breeders to 'better' the particular breed. I personally find that appalling and disrespectful and only out to make money, not better the breed in any way. They may be very 'nice' people, but they are scammers.

If, in the future, you decide you'd like to add another precious Maltese to your family, I hope you will consider shopping for one from a reputable Maltese breeder, you will not be sorry. They care very deeply who gets their precious offsprings and will always be there to guide you. Or, you can always adopt a sweet little Maltese who desperately needs a loving home. That would be far better than putting money into these greedy people's pocket.

I too agree with others; neuter your sweet Yuki, it's a healthy thing to do for him.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Rain, what I'm about to say is no reflection on you because you are trying to learn and not taking offense to what is taught to you in the replies.
> 
> Yuki is adorable and I'm so glad you are delighted with him. I looked at the website of his breeders you provided. His breeders, in my opinion are of the worse out there. Reason being, not only do they not show their dogs to enrich the wonderful breed, but they interbred two different breeds to create the appalling "designer dogs". These are no more than mixed breed, mongrels or 'mutts' as commonly called. Then they sell them for high dollar prices by calling them 'designer dogs'. Not only is that scamming, but it is also undoing every attempt by reputable breeders to 'better' the particular breed. I personally find that appalling and disrespectful and only out to make money, not better the breed in any way. They may be very 'nice' people, but they are scammers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. I didn't know "designer dogs" were bad, I'd heard (not on here) that Morkies were good because they had the Yorkie color with the Maltese health and body. I get your point, though, and they were selling the Morkies for more than the Maltese. 

What I was more concerned with was that they had way too many dogs for the two of them to take care of. Yuki had most likely never had his ears cleaned and he was starting to get ear infections. His hair was also matted and he had bad tear stain. 

Despite that, and even though the breeders were irresponsible, I think I really hit the jackpot on Yuki. He can be a snot sometimes (like he's being right this minute), but he's brilliant, loving, sweet, goofy... I love him to pieces and I can't imagination a better dog. 

I do plan on eventually having more Maltese. I am learning as much as I can on how to pick a good breeder and a good puppy.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

On the papers (I don't know how I missed it) there's a little box that says "Please completely darken the box below to request Limited Registration." The box is not darkened, so I guess that means it's full registration.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Rainw said:


> On the papers (I don't know how I missed it) there's a little box that says "Please completely darken the box below to request Limited Registration." The box is not darkened, so I guess that means it's full registration.


Yep and that right there says it all about the breeder you got Yuki from. Responsible breeders darken that box and I've been known to use a hole punch on it. So yes, you 'could' breed him if you want, but I'm sure you'll do the right thing!


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yep and that right there says it all about the breeder you got Yuki from. Responsible breeders darken that box and I've been known to use a hole punch on it. So yes, you 'could' breed him if you want, but I'm sure you'll do the right thing!


I will do what's best for him; get him neutered and not breed him. Do I need to buy the pedigree, or do I get it when I register him?


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I'm having trouble registering him online. It asks for an online Registration PIN and Full Registration Code. On my paper, where it's supposed to have a PIN, it's yellowed over and says "Congratulations on your new purebred dog. We encourage you to register your dog today! When you register you receive..." It doesn't give a PIN.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you request a pin online? If all else fails, call the AKC and talk to someone with a pulse.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

It says "In order to register your dog online, you must have the PIN number. If you do not have the pin number, you will need to mail the dog registration application provided by the litter owner to the AKC" 

So apparently my papers are only for snail mail.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Why don't you just mail the papers..after all, there's no hurry. I think that the pedigree does cost extra. As I recall, they give you a choice of how many generations...price depending. 
Now, we here on SM strongly support show breeders of good reputation or adopting shelter dogs. I checked out your breeders and I really don't think they are bad people just out for the money. I think they mean well, but are, well, old fashioned and not understanding of the dilemma that we and dogs face today.
You just love your perfect little man to pieces. He is a fine little guy and you are an excellent Malt mom. Please stay with our community...eventually YOU will be a Maltese guru:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Rain, do you live anywhere near Dripping Springs? I grew up there...LOL!!! Seriously, my parents still live right there behind that Nutty Brown Cafe place off 290W. I was just there last weekend, too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

on my litter registration, the pin number is right next to the box for limited registration. Is it there? It's in highlighted yellow


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> on my litter registration, the pin number is right next to the box for limited registration. Is it there? It's in highlighted yellow


There's a yellow highlighted box next to the limited registration box, but instead of a pin, it just says a bunch of unhelpful stuff.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

almitra said:


> Rain, do you live anywhere near Dripping Springs? I grew up there...LOL!!! Seriously, my parents still live right there behind that Nutty Brown Cafe place off 290W. I was just there last weekend, too.


I live about 50 minutes away from Dripping Springs. I wish we had a members map.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I do too!


----------

